# 12/08/2016 doe down



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Finally got the job done last night. It’s been a tough season for me so far and haven’t seen near the numbers that I usually do but I have been sticking with it. It had been 8 straight sits without even seeing a deer so I was hoping things would change because frustration was setting in. Tucked into a cedar tree in the corner of a long, skinny cut cornfield and I nice thick woods behind it had me hoping for the best. We just got permission to hunt this farm this year and this had been the first time hunting this stand. Wind was good when I first get in but go figure the wind shifts and sure enough it’s pretty much blowing right into the thicket. Kind of sucks but I wasn’t getting down. 5:15 rolls around and still nothing has shown itself in the field so I’m thinking it’s going to be another skunk and not see a thing. Then about 5:25 I catch a doe coming out of the woods to the field. The way she is coming I know she is going to have to cross right down wind of me. She is moving in and I catch more movement behind her but by now the lead doe has her nose stuck in the air and I know I probably don’t have long. I waited just long enough to see the deer and could tell it wasn’t a nice buck. The lead doe knows something isn’t right and looking nervous so I drew back and let the rage go to work. She jumps and runs the 50 or so yards to the other edge of the field and starts getting wobbly. She slows at the edge of the woods and slowly walks in. I give it about 45 minutes and pick up blood right away and an easy track job to the spot she went in. she made it about 20 yards into the woods and piled up. Shot was a little back but got the job done. Another nice thing about this hunt is I was able to drive my truck right up to the spot she went into the woods. Only a 20 yard drag job…..I’ll take that every time. Got her hanging in the garage now and have perfect temps to let her hang till the weekend where the real fun begins in getting her processed.

Edit to the title......Should be 12/07/2016


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on sticking it out and thanks for sharing your story. Those short drags were always welcome but the long ones were satisfying too.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Forgot the picture


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy the meat!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on getting meat for the freezer. I'm hunting our muzzleloader season here in Indiana. and we can take a buck or doe on our ml license. haven't seen anything yet but i'll keep trying. and i'll take anything that doesn't have spots. my son seen deer this past weekend but didn't have a shot that he would take. thanks for sharing your hunt with us. always like reading about deer hunting.
sherman


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Congrats on sticking it out and thanks for sharing your story. Those short drags were always welcome but the long ones were satisfying too.


Thanks. I too agree that some of the long drags can be memorable. Few years ago my dad and I both killed bucks during muzzleloader season. He twisted his knee trying to get his out so I ended up having to drag both. Each one having to go up and down a couple ridges. was one whipped puppy at the end but sure was sweet seeing two bucks in the back of the truck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember a guy dragging a deer out and was about 300 yrds from the parking lot. some of us guys went to help him with his deer. he just said he didn't want any help. that he was a big enough fool to shoot the deer back there and he was darn well a big enough fool to drag it out. we all had a good laugh with him when he got to the parking lot and started talking with us about his ordeal.

the shortest drag I ever had was when I shot a big doe about 125 yrds from the road. when we tracked her down she was 12 long steps from the road. I had hunted that morning and got an 8 point buck. was dragging him out when my son and nephew showed up to help. I was about 1/4 to 1/2 mile back in the woods when I shot the buck. I was about half way out when they showed up. my nephew was in front dragging the deer, my son was in the back, and I was in the middle. about 125 yrds from the parking lot and I look down in the woods and about 40 yrds away I see 2 big does. I raised my gun and fired.(I had a doe tag) my nephew did a nose dive to the ground, thinking he might be shot, LOL. we tracked the deer to the road. the buck field dressed 161 lbs and the doe was 168 lbs.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My shortest drag wasn't a drag at all. I arrowed a buck that ran off and dropped about three feet off the trail we used for our ATV's. Dressed him out and laid him across the rear rack and rode off to my truck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Anymore, I mostly use the ATV.

But the shortest drag Ive ever made was about 40yds. From the edge of the yard to the tree in the yard I was going to raise deer up in to process. Shot deer in upper field and it ran down over the hill and collapsed at the edge of the yard. 
Wish they would all do that.


----------

